# cab identification



## rmcgraw351 (Nov 8, 2017)

can anyone recognise the brand of this cab? I have been searching for months to no avail! there is something on the door, but I cant read it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Almost looks like a Hiniker mounted on a farmall 706 !?!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's one that's similar

International 1066 Cab - CP-4407








1234


----------



## rmcgraw351 (Nov 8, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Almost looks like a Hiniker mounted on a farmall 706 !?!


I can’t find another hiniker that has the same features...it’s on a 656


----------

